# Just went to Oceanic Corals--- how did I not know this place existed!?



## Fishdude (Feb 20, 2012)

All I can say is wow... They were extremely knowledgeable and friendly. Amazing value. I picked up a torch coral (three heads) for $30 bucks, when I got home it opened up right away. It's probably 4 inches across. I also got a huge yellow tang and a flower pot frag. I got a great deal on all of them. 

Basically everything in there looked healthy. We didn't see a single sick fish. Tanks were very clean and well maintained. Everything was priced very reasonably. 

My friend and I were seriously impressed! Can't wait to go back!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I make it a regular stop whenever I go into the Fraser Valley. Even if I'm not looking to buy anything, the guys there are great to talk with and hang out with. I've had several great fish and corals from there over the years.

Anthony


----------

